# [solved] postfix courier not getting email

## pascuol

Hi,

I'm starting to be crazy, I can get email, send email, but I don't see those emails  :Confused: 

I followed this wiki : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Complete_Virtual_Mail_Server

I went through it many times, I did it fully to understand, then did it again from scratch to debug, so I did it with a minimal config but still unable to see emails. 

I think it's getting lost after postfix received the email, it doesn't move it to user maildir just get it deleted or maybe some process should pick it up to move it right place before beeing deleted, it's not explained ..   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
# postconf -n

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

command_directory = /usr/sbin

compatibility_level = 2

daemon_directory = /usr/libexec/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command = PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = no

inet_protocols = ipv4

local_recipient_maps = $virtual_mailbox_maps

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

meta_directory = /etc/postfix

mydestination = $mydomain

mydomain = home.lan

myhostname = home.lan

mynetworks = 10.2.0.0/16, 127.0.0.0/8

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = no

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

shlib_directory = /usr/lib64/postfix/${mail_version}

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

virtual_mailbox_base = /home/vmail

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

```

```
# cat courier-imap/imapd

ADDRESS=10.2.9.1

PORT=143

MAXDAEMONS=120

MAXPERIP=12

PIDFILE=/var/run/imapd.pid

TCPDOPTS="-nodnslookup -noidentlookup"

IMAPACCESSFILE=/etc/courier-imap/imapaccess

LOGGEROPTS="-name=imapd"

IMAP_CAPABILITY="IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE"

IMAP_KEYWORDS=1

IMAP_ACL=1

IMAP_CAPABILITY_ORIG="IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA AUTH=CRAM-MD5 AUTH=CRAM-SHA1 AUTH=CRAM-SHA256 IDLE"

IMAP_PROXY=0

IMAP_PROXY_FOREIGN=0

IMAP_IDLE_TIMEOUT=60

IMAP_MAILBOX_SANITY_CHECK=1

IMAP_CAPABILITY_TLS="$IMAP_CAPABILITY AUTH=PLAIN"

IMAP_CAPABILITY_TLS_ORIG="$IMAP_CAPABILITY_ORIG AUTH=PLAIN"

IMAP_DISABLETHREADSORT=0

IMAP_CHECK_ALL_FOLDERS=1

IMAP_OBSOLETE_CLIENT=0

IMAP_UMASK=022

IMAP_ULIMITD=65536

IMAP_USELOCKS=1

IMAP_SHAREDINDEXFILE=/etc/courier-imap/shared/index

IMAP_ENHANCEDIDLE=1

IMAP_TRASHFOLDERNAME=Trash

IMAP_EMPTYTRASH=Trash:93,Junk:7

IMAP_MOVE_EXPUNGE_TO_TRASH=0

IMAPDEBUGFILE="imaplog.dat"

SENDMAIL=/usr/sbin/sendmail

HEADERFROM=X-IMAP-Sender

IMAPDSTART=YES

MAILDIR=.maildir

MAILDIRPATH=.maildir

PRERUN=

LOGINRUN=

```

here is the full log of me sending an email to my domain and checking if I received it : 

```
==> mail.log <==

May  9 15:43:01 vpn postfix/postfix-script[11968]: stopping the Postfix mail system

May  9 15:43:01 vpn postfix/master[25204]: terminating on signal 15

May  9 15:43:01 vpn postfix/postfix-script[12072]: starting the Postfix mail system

May  9 15:43:01 vpn postfix/master[12074]: daemon started -- version 3.3.1, configuration /etc/postfix

May  9 15:43:08 vpn authdaemond[25573]: stopping authdaemond children

May  9 15:43:08 vpn authdaemond[12385]: modules="authmysql", daemons=5

May  9 15:43:08 vpn authdaemond[12385]: Installing libauthmysql

May  9 15:43:08 vpn authdaemond[12385]: Installation complete: authmysql

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: name_mask: ipv4

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: inet_addr_local: configured 4 IPv4 addresses

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: process generation: 3 (3)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions ~? debug_peer_list

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions ~? fast_flush_domains

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions ~? mynetworks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions ~? relay_domains

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions ~? smtpd_access_maps

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_list_match: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: name_mask: host

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: been_here: 127.0.0.1/32: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: been_here: xxx.prod.serv.xxx/32: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: been_here: 10.2.9.1/32: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: been_here: 10.2.5.9/32: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: mynetworks_core: 127.0.0.1/32 xxx.prod.serv.xxx/32 10.2.9.1/32 10.2.5.9/32 

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: user = mailsql

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: password = mailpass

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: dbname = mailsql

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: result_format = %s

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: option_file = <NULL>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: option_group = client

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: tls_key_file = <NULL>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: tls_cert_file = <NULL>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: tls_CAfile = <NULL>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: tls_CApath = <NULL>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: tls_ciphers = <NULL>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_bool: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: tls_verify_cert = on

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_bool: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: require_result_set = on

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_int: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: expansion_limit = 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: query = SELECT maildir FROM users WHERE email = '%s' AND postfix = 'y'

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: domain = 

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: hosts = db.mail

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_access_maps ~? debug_peer_list

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_access_maps ~? fast_flush_domains

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_access_maps ~? mynetworks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_access_maps ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_access_maps ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_access_maps ~? relay_domains

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: smtpd_access_maps ~? smtpd_access_maps

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: unknown_helo_hostname_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: unknown_address_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: unverified_recipient_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: unverified_sender_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: fast_flush_domains ~? debug_peer_list

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_string: parent_domain_matches_subdomains: fast_flush_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: auto_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/anvil

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: connection established

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: master_notify: status 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: name_mask: resource

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: name_mask: software

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: connect from fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_list_match: fire.home.lan: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_list_match: 10.2.5.1: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_list_match: fire.home.lan: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_list_match: 10.2.5.1: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: smtp_stream_setup: maxtime=300 enable_deadline=0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_hostname: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions: fire.home.lan ~? 10.2.0.0/16

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_hostaddr: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions: 10.2.5.1 ~? 10.2.0.0/16

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 220 home.lan ESMTP Postfix

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: < fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: EHLO mail-ed1-f45.google.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_list_match: fire.home.lan: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_list_match: 10.2.5.1: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250-home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250-PIPELINING

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250-SIZE 10240000

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250-VRFY

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250-ETRN

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250-8BITMIME

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250-DSN

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250 SMTPUTF8

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: < fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: MAIL FROM:<test@yopmail.com> SIZE=2649

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: extract_addr: input: <test@yopmail.com>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: smtpd_check_addr: addr=test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: connect to subsystem private/rewrite

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr request = rewrite

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr rule = local

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr address = ""

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: address

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: ""

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: (end)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: rewrite_clnt: local: "" -> ""

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr request = rewrite

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr rule = local

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr address = test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: address

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: (end)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: rewrite_clnt: local: test@yopmail.com -> test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr request = resolve

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr sender = 

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr address = test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: transport

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: transport

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: smtp

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: nexthop

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: nexthop

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: recipient

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: recipient

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: 4096

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: (end)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: resolve_clnt: `' -> `test@yopmail.com' -> transp=`smtp' host=`yopmail.com' rcpt=`test@yopmail.com' flags= class=default

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: ctable_locate: install entry key ?test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: extract_addr: in: <test@yopmail.com>, result: test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr request = rewrite

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr rule = local

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr address = double-bounce

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: address

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: double-bounce@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: (end)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: rewrite_clnt: local: double-bounce -> double-bounce@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: smtpd_check_rewrite: trying: permit_inet_interfaces

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: permit_inet_interfaces: fire.home.lan 10.2.5.1

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: fsspace: .: block size 4096, blocks free 5239390

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: smtpd_check_queue: blocks 4096 avail 5239390 min_free 0 msg_size_limit 10240000

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250 2.1.0 Ok

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: < fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: RCPT TO:<pascuol@home.lan>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: extract_addr: input: <pascuol@home.lan>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: smtpd_check_addr: addr=pascuol@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr request = rewrite

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr rule = local

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr address = test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: address

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: (end)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: rewrite_clnt: local: test@yopmail.com -> test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr request = rewrite

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr rule = local

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr address = pascuol@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: address

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: pascuol@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: (end)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: rewrite_clnt: local: pascuol@home.lan -> pascuol@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr request = resolve

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr sender = test@yopmail.com

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr address = pascuol@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: transport

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: transport

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: local

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: nexthop

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: nexthop

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: recipient

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: recipient

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: pascuol@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: flags

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: 256

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: (end)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: resolve_clnt: `test@yopmail.com' -> `pascuol@home.lan' -> transp=`local' host=`home.lan' rcpt=`pascuol@home.lan' flags= class=local

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: ctable_locate: install entry key test@yopmail.com?pascuol@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: extract_addr: in: <pascuol@home.lan>, result: pascuol@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: >>> START Recipient address RESTRICTIONS <<<

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated status=0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: permit_mynetworks: fire.home.lan 10.2.5.1

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_hostname: mynetworks: fire.home.lan ~? 10.2.0.0/16

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_hostaddr: mynetworks: 10.2.5.1 ~? 10.2.0.0/16

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: smtpd_acl_permit: checking smtpd_log_access_permit_actions settings

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_list_match: permit_mynetworks: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: smtpd_acl_permit: smtpd_log_access_permit_actions: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks status=1

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: >>> END Recipient address RESTRICTIONS <<<

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: >>> START Recipient address RESTRICTIONS <<<

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: permit_mynetworks: fire.home.lan 10.2.5.1

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_hostname: mynetworks: fire.home.lan ~? 10.2.0.0/16

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_hostaddr: mynetworks: 10.2.5.1 ~? 10.2.0.0/16

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: smtpd_acl_permit: checking smtpd_log_access_permit_actions settings

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_list_match: permit_mynetworks: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: smtpd_acl_permit: smtpd_log_access_permit_actions: no match

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks status=1

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: >>> END Recipient address RESTRICTIONS <<<

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: >>> CHECKING Recipient address VALIDATION MAPS <<<

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: ctable_locate: leave existing entry key test@yopmail.com?pascuol@home.lan

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: pascuol@home.lan: not found

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: pascuol: not found

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: @home.lan: not found

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: mail_addr_find: pascuol@home.lan -> (not found)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: maps_find: canonical_maps: pascuol@home.lan: not found

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: maps_find: canonical_maps: pascuol: not found

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: maps_find: canonical_maps: @home.lan: not found

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: mail_addr_find: pascuol@home.lan -> (not found)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: pascuol@home.lan: not found

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: pascuol: not found

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: @home.lan: not found

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: mail_addr_find: pascuol@home.lan -> (not found)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: dict_mysql_get_active: attempting to connect to host db.mail

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: dict_mysql: successful connection to host db.mail

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf: successful query result from host db.mail

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 1 rows

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: maps_find: local_recipient_maps: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf(0,lock|fold_fix|utf8_request): pascuol@home.lan = /home/vmail/home.lan/pascuol/.maildir/

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: mail_addr_find: pascuol@home.lan -> /home/vmail/home.lan/pascuol/.maildir/

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: before input_transp_cleanup: cleanup flags = enable_header_body_filter enable_automatic_bcc enable_address_mapping enable_milters

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: after input_transp_cleanup: cleanup flags = enable_header_body_filter enable_automatic_bcc enable_address_mapping

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: name_mask: sendmail

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: name_mask: verify

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: connect to subsystem public/cleanup

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: queue_id

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: queue_id

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: A5BE688A982

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: (end)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: send attr flags = 178

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: A5BE688A982: client=fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250 2.1.5 Ok

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: < fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: DATA

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/cleanup[13159]: A5BE688A982: message-id=<03d1af2b-c1a5-854a-adec-3d8dc81682ae@yopmail.com>

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: status

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: status

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: 0

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: reason

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: reason

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/qmgr[12076]: A5BE688A982: from=<test@yopmail.com>, size=2806, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute value: (end)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: input attribute name: (end)

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as A5BE688A982

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: < fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: QUIT

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: > fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1]: 221 2.0.0 Bye

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_hostname: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions: fire.home.lan ~? 10.2.0.0/16

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: match_hostaddr: smtpd_client_event_limit_exceptions: 10.2.5.1 ~? 10.2.0.0/16

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: disconnect from fire.home.lan[10.2.5.1] ehlo=1 mail=1 rcpt=1 data=1 quit=1 commands=5

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: master_notify: status 1

May  9 15:43:31 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: connection closed

May  9 15:43:33 vpn postfix/local[13160]: A5BE688A982: to=<pascuol@home.lan>, relay=local, delay=1.5, delays=0.09/0.01/0/1.4, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)

May  9 15:43:33 vpn postfix/qmgr[12076]: A5BE688A982: removed

May  9 15:43:36 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: rewrite stream disconnect

May  9 15:43:40 vpn imapd[12429]: Connection, ip=[10.2.11.30]

May  9 15:43:40 vpn authdaemond[12385]: received auth request, service=imap, authtype=login

May  9 15:43:40 vpn authdaemond[12385]: authmysql: trying this module

May  9 15:43:40 vpn authdaemond[12385]: authmysqllib: connected. Versions: header 50716, client 60111, server 50505

May  9 15:43:40 vpn authdaemond[12385]: SQL query: SELECT email, '', clear, uid, gid, homedir, maildir, '', name, '' FROM users WHERE email = 'pascuol@home.lan' AND (1=1)

May  9 15:43:40 vpn authdaemond[12385]: authmysql: sysusername=<null>, sysuserid=5000, sysgroupid=5000, homedir=/home/vmail, address=pascuol@home.lan, fullname=pascuol, maildir=/home/vmail/home.lan/pascuol/.maildir/, quota=<null>, options=<null>

May  9 15:43:40 vpn authdaemond[12385]: authmysql: clearpasswd=test, passwd=<null>

May  9 15:43:40 vpn authdaemond[12385]: Authenticated: sysusername=<null>, sysuserid=5000, sysgroupid=5000, homedir=/home/vmail, address=pascuol@home.lan, fullname=pascuol, maildir=/home/vmail/home.lan/pascuol/.maildir/, quota=<null>, options=<null>

May  9 15:43:40 vpn authdaemond[12385]: Authenticated: clearpasswd=test, passwd=<null>

==> /home/vmail/home.lan/pascuol/.maildir/imaplog.dat <==

WRITE: 2 OK LOGIN Ok.

==> mail.log <==

May  9 15:43:41 vpn imapd[12429]: LOGIN, user=pascuol@home.lan, ip=[10.2.11.30], port=[54245], protocol=IMAP

==> /home/vmail/home.lan/pascuol/.maildir/imaplog.dat <==

READ: NUMBER: 3

READ: ATOM: SELECT

READ: QUOTED_STRING: INBOX

READ: EOL

WRITE: * FLAGS (\Draft \Answered \Flagged \Deleted \Seen \Recent)

* OK [PERMANENTFLAGS (\* \Draft \Answered \Flagged \Deleted \Seen)] Limited

* 0 EXISTS

* 0 RECENT

* OK [UIDVALIDITY 557408257] Ok

* OK [MYRIGHTS "acdilrsw"] ACL

3 OK [READ-WRITE] Ok

READ: NUMBER: 4

READ: ATOM: GETQUOTAROOT

READ: QUOTED_STRING: INBOX

WRITE: * QUOTAROOT "INBOX" "ROOT"

* QUOTA "ROOT"

4 OK GETQUOTAROOT Ok.

READ: NUMBER: 5

READ: ATOM: IDLE

READ: EOL

WRITE: + entering ENHANCED idle mode

READ: ATOM: DONE

WRITE: 5 OK IDLE completed

READ: NUMBER: 6

READ: ATOM: NOOP

READ: EOL

WRITE: 6 OK NOOP completed

READ: NUMBER: 7

READ: ATOM: GETQUOTAROOT

READ: QUOTED_STRING: INBOX

WRITE: * QUOTAROOT "INBOX" "ROOT"

* QUOTA "ROOT"

7 OK GETQUOTAROOT Ok.

READ: NUMBER: 8

READ: ATOM: IDLE

READ: EOL

WRITE: + entering ENHANCED idle mode

==> messages <==

May  9 15:43:57 vpn sshd[13956]: Connection closed by 10.2.5.11 port 39594 [preauth]

==> mail.log <==

May  9 15:44:18 vpn imapd[12429]: Connection, ip=[10.2.11.91]

May  9 15:44:18 vpn authdaemond[12385]: received auth request, service=imap, authtype=login

May  9 15:44:18 vpn authdaemond[12385]: authmysql: trying this module

May  9 15:44:18 vpn authdaemond[12385]: authmysqllib: connected. Versions: header 50716, client 60111, server 50505

May  9 15:44:18 vpn authdaemond[12385]: SQL query: SELECT email, '', clear, uid, gid, homedir, maildir, '', name, '' FROM users WHERE email = 'pascuol@home.lan' AND (1=1)

May  9 15:44:18 vpn authdaemond[12385]: authmysql: sysusername=<null>, sysuserid=5000, sysgroupid=5000, homedir=/home/vmail, address=pascuol@home.lan, fullname=pascuol, maildir=/home/vmail/home.lan/pascuol/.maildir/, quota=<null>, options=<null>

May  9 15:44:18 vpn authdaemond[12385]: authmysql: clearpasswd=test, passwd=<null>

May  9 15:44:18 vpn authdaemond[12385]: Authenticated: sysusername=<null>, sysuserid=5000, sysgroupid=5000, homedir=/home/vmail, address=pascuol@home.lan, fullname=pascuol, maildir=/home/vmail/home.lan/pascuol/.maildir/, quota=<null>, options=<null>

May  9 15:44:18 vpn authdaemond[12385]: Authenticated: clearpasswd=test, passwd=<null>

==> /home/vmail/home.lan/pascuol/.maildir/imaplog.dat <==

WRITE: 2 OK LOGIN Ok.

==> mail.log <==

May  9 15:44:18 vpn imapd[12429]: LOGIN, user=pascuol@home.lan, ip=[10.2.11.91], port=[57074], protocol=IMAP

==> /home/vmail/home.lan/pascuol/.maildir/imaplog.dat <==

READ: NUMBER: 3

READ: ATOM: SELECT

READ: QUOTED_STRING: INBOX

READ: EOL

WRITE: * FLAGS (\Draft \Answered \Flagged \Deleted \Seen \Recent)

* OK [PERMANENTFLAGS (\* \Draft \Answered \Flagged \Deleted \Seen)] Limited

* 0 EXISTS

* 0 RECENT

* OK [UIDVALIDITY 557408257] Ok

* OK [MYRIGHTS "acdilrsw"] ACL

3 OK [READ-WRITE] Ok

READ: NUMBER: 4

READ: ATOM: GETQUOTAROOT

READ: QUOTED_STRING: INBOX

WRITE: * QUOTAROOT "INBOX" "ROOT"

* QUOTA "ROOT"

4 OK GETQUOTAROOT Ok.

READ: NUMBER: 5

READ: ATOM: IDLE

READ: EOL

WRITE: + entering ENHANCED idle mode

==> messages <==

May  9 15:44:57 vpn sshd[15820]: Connection closed by 10.2.5.11 port 39612 [preauth]

==> mail.log <==

May  9 15:45:11 vpn postfix/smtpd[13156]: idle timeout -- exiting
```

Last edited by pascuol on Fri May 10, 2019 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pascuol

ok got it !

I wanted virtual mailboxes on my domain to not create xx UNIX users

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mydomain = home.lan 
> 
> 

 

but it's not working like that, a virtual mailbox cannot be part of your domain, your virtual mailboxes MUST be part of a virtual domain   :Rolling Eyes: 

source : http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html#virtual_mailbox

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> myhostname = host.home.lan
> 
> mydestination = localhost, $myhostname
> ...

 

 :Razz: 

----------

